# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Vé máy bay - Vé tàu cao tốc đi Phú Quốc giá rẻ

## hangnt

*- TP.HCM - Phú Quốc khoảng cách 500 Km có thể đi bằng máy bay (thời gian 60 phút)
- Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc khoảng cách 120 Km, có thể đi bằng máy bay (thời gian 25phút), đi bằng tàu cao tốc (thời gian 2,5H)*

*Vé máy bay TP.HCM - Phú Quốc:*


*Giá vé máy bay TP. HCM - Phú Quốc:* Hạng K: 994.000 Đ/chiều
*Vé máy bay TP.HCM - Phú Quốc giá rẻ:* Hạng L: 884.000 Đ/chiều, hạng M: 759.000 Đ/chiều

*Vé tàu cao tốc Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc / Hà Tiên - Phú Quốc:*


*Giá vé phổ thông:*
*Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc:* 270.000 Đ/chuyến
*Hà Tiên - Phú Quốc:* 190.000 Đ/chuyến

*Giá vé ưu đãi (Đặt từ 10 vé trở lên)*
*Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc:* 260.000 Đ/chuyến
*Hà tiên Phú Quốc:* 185.000 Đ/chuyến
Tặng 1 vé miễn phí: Mua từ 16 vé trở lên (Áp dụng cho tuyến Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và ngược lại)

----------

